# ID'ing a Vintage Road Bike



## rgoldberg (Nov 25, 2007)

I just got my dad's old road bike. He always said it was an Olmo, but after looking it over it has no marking identifing it as an Olmo.
I was hoping someone here oculd point me in the right direction to get some info.

The bike is a Light weight road bike, frame is all chrome.
Badged "Champion of the World"
Handle bars are Abmorsio
Hubs are Campagnolo
Brakes are MAFAC
Rims are MAVIC
Front Crankset & Derailuer are Campagnolo
Rear Derailuer is Campagnolo Gran Sport
Pedals are Berthet Lyotard Histrophe

He lived in L.A. until the early 70's and this bike was probably purchased in the early 60's.

Any info is helpful, even if you can point me in the direction of determining the make or age.

TIA-
Ryan


----------

